# AMAZEN Q-MATZ (product test results) NOW AVAILABLE



## s2k9k (Feb 4, 2013)

AMAZEN Q-MATZ from A-MAZE-N Products,LLC

Now Available from A-Maze-N Products

http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=46

Description:

AMAZEN MATZ are high temperature non-stick BBQ matz that provide a superior surface for smoking foods. 

They are great for smoking delicate foods such as fish that can stick to the grate or rack, tear, crumble or fall through the cracks.

They are great for smoking small food such as nuts because the smoke can surround the nuts unlike if you have them in a pan.

They are great for smoking softer foods such as cheese that in warmer climates can melt and droop through the cracks in your grates or racks.

AMAZEN MATZ are made of a fiberglass mesh that is coated with Dupont Teflon.

They can be used in temperatures from -100F to +550F.

They can be used in smokers, grills using indirect heat and even your home oven.

Amazen Matz *CAN NOT* be used in direct flame.

AMAZEN MATZ will not pick up and odors from foods such as fish so each time they are used there will be no leftover taste transferred to the food.

Food will not stick to the matz so it makes clean up a breeze.

They can be cleaned with warm mild soapy water with very little effort.

They are dishwasher safe.

Review:

(Disclaimer, I am in no way affiliated with A-MAZE-N Products and am not being paid for this review. This is a totally honest review with no bias either way.)

I had a chance to try out the AMAZEN MATZ and decided to smoke some chicken wings. I smoke a lot of wings and they always make a mess of my racks. They will stick to the racks leaving pieces of meat and skin baked on and I have to really scrub them to get them clean. I thought chicken wings would be a good test for the matz since they can be messy and I will be smoking at a higher temperature. I usually don't sauce my wings when smoking (I inject) but for this I decided to follow Eric's (forluvofsmoke) Wild Wing recipe which includes saucing the wings. I figured adding sauce will make a bigger mess and a better test for the matz.

Upon examination I found that the AMAZEN MATZ are a tightly woven beige color fabric that is very thin and light. They are very flexible and seem to be very durable. The holes in the fabric measure 1/8" X 1/8". There is no odor to them and they have a slick feel to them.













102_1146.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Feb 6, 2013


















102_1148.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Feb 4, 2013


















102_1147.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Feb 4, 2013


















102_1151.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Feb 4, 2013


















102_1149.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Feb 4, 2013






I decided to do a comparison test so I used two racks, one with an AMAZEN MAT on it and one without. I want to see how well the mat will keep the food off the rack and I need to compare it to a plain rack used in the exact same conditions.

Here is the chicken on the AMAZEN MAT on the smoker rack:













102_1155.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Feb 4, 2013






Here is the chicken straight on the rack













102_1156.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Feb 4, 2013






After smoking the chicken wings at 130* for 30 minutes then at 225* for another 45 minutes I pulled them out of the smoker to toss them in some sauce then back in the smoker at 300* until they are done. 

At this point when I took the wings off the plain rack some were slightly stuck to the rack but not too bad. There was just a little meat or skin stuck to the rack:













102_1175.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Feb 4, 2013


















102_1176.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Feb 4, 2013


















102_1177.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Feb 4, 2013






When I picked the wings up off the mat they were not stuck at all, there was no tug or pull they just lifted right up. There was no meat or skin stuck to the mat though there was some grease from the chicken that looked like it was cooked onto the mat a bit:













102_1170.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Feb 4, 2013


















102_1171.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Feb 4, 2013


















102_1172.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Feb 4, 2013






After I heavily tossed the wings in sauce they went back on the smoker at 300* for about 2.5 more hours.

When I picked up the wings from the plain rack there was a good bit of pull and I had to even slide my tongs under some of them to loosen from the rack. There was a good bit of meat and skin stuck to the rack. It would have been worse if I hadn't loosened them with the tongs and just picked them straight up.

Here is the plain rack after the sauce, you can see a lot more meat and skin stuck to it and burned on pretty good:













102_1189.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Feb 4, 2013


















102_1188.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Feb 4, 2013






When I picked up the wings from the mat, again they just lifted right up with no pull, nothing stuck and I didn't have to use the tongs to loosen them There was a good bit of grease and sauce burned onto the mat but no skin or meat:













102_1184.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Feb 4, 2013


















102_1186.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Feb 4, 2013






Here is the rack that was under the mat, there is a lot of grease and sauce burned onto it but no meat or skin. I think the mat actually held the sauce against the rack and allowed it to burn on and not drip off where the plain rack allowed the sauce to drip away. Though this rack looks worse than the plain rack we will see what happens during the cleaning.













102_1187.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Feb 4, 2013






This is the part I usually hate the most but this time I was looking forward to it the most, the clean up.

First the mat. I just laid it in the sink and sprayed it with my sink sprayer, I wanted to start light and see how easy it would clean without any hard scrubbing. I was very impressed that the sink sprayer took off almost all of the burned on sauce and grease. I did not scrub it at all, just sprayed it:













102_1193.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Feb 4, 2013


















102_1196.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Feb 4, 2013


















102_1198.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Feb 4, 2013






Just to finish cleaning to make sure it's good and clean I used a small bit of mild dish soap and just wiped it with a sponge:













102_1199.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Feb 4, 2013






Then a final rinse with the sprayer and patted dry with a towel it looks almost like new. There was a slight darkening of it and I don't know if that was from the smoke or discoloration from the heat, my guess would be the smoke. It doesn't seem to have affected it at all though. I had a small piece from when I had to trim it to fit my rack so you can see the slight discoloration that occurred:













102_1219.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Feb 4, 2013


















102_1210.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Feb 4, 2013


















102_1211.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Feb 4, 2013






Cleaning the racks was not as easy. I did not even try just spraying, I knew it wouldn't do anything. I use a copper scrubby pad and some dish soap to clean my racks then rinse them with the sprayer. They both took a good bit of scrubbing to get clean but I have to say even though the one under the mat looked worse it seem to clean off a little easier, not a big difference but a little easier.













102_1201.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Feb 4, 2013


















102_1215.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Feb 4, 2013






In Conclusion:

I am very impressed with the AMAZEN MATZ.

The chicken didn't stick at all to it like I have had it do to the plain rack in the past and leave a big piece stuck to the rack.

The mat cleaned up almost effortlessly.

The rack under the mat seemed to clean up a slight bit easier than the one without.

I can foresee many uses for this mat and I probably won't smoke anything without it.

I can't wait to start trying different things and see what other results I will get from the mat.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks..

They are not listed on the web site..

How much??

Where's Tod anyway???

  Craig


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't know when they will be available or the pricing.

I think Todd is waiting for the product testing to be completed but he can better answer those questions.

I was just a product tester.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 4, 2013)

Well...the header sez this:   
[h1]AMAZEN MATZ (product review)[/h1]
So I assumed that it was for sale..

Maybe you should change that to Product test results..

  Craig


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks Craig! I edited the title and put up a note at the top that it is not yet available.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 4, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> Thanks Craig! I edited the title and put up a note at the top that it is not yet available.


Awesome!!

  Thanks...

 I still want some tho....

              Craig


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 4, 2013)

Craig, word is out they should be available within the next couple of days.


----------



## tank (Feb 4, 2013)

Any idea how these are different than frogmats or are they the same thing?


----------



## hogrider47 (Feb 4, 2013)

Those look awesome Todd better have a good supply on hand because if the price is right I can foresee a lot of orders headed his way I know I'll be after a few or four of them By the way whats then size of them


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 4, 2013)

Hogrider47 said:


> Those look awesome Todd better have a good supply on hand because if the price is right I can foresee a lot of orders headed his way I know I'll be after a few or four of them By the way whats then size of them


Not exactly sure on the size yet, he is either going to cut to size or sell a standard width (?) by the foot, or maybe both ways. They should be up on his site within a few days as BMudd said.


----------



## linguica (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm going outside now to measure my grills. How about ROUND mats............?


----------



## daveomak (Feb 4, 2013)

Tank said:


> Any idea how these are different than frogmats or are they the same thing?


Frog mats are high temp silicone.....  These mats are Dupont Teflon....  As far as the difference.... Only difference I know of for sure is the chemical make up.... and the spelling of course.....  (I'm sorry... I had to do that)...   Dave


----------



## linguica (Feb 4, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea how these are different than frogmats or are they the same thing?
> ...


 Dave, I thought the mats are going to be Teflon coated fiberglass. Making a mat out of molded teflon would be super expensive.


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 4, 2013)

Todd's description (which is at the top of this thread):

"Mats are made of fiberglass mesh that's been coated with Dupont Teflon"


----------



## daveomak (Feb 4, 2013)

I think frog mats are fiberglass fibers also... so.... they are the same except for the coatings...


----------



## linguica (Feb 4, 2013)

I can't wait to grill some GB&D salmon with crispy skin.....Teriaki sauce on the side.  My fave


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 4, 2013)

I believe they are similar but I think the cost will be less than Frog's.


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 7, 2013)

I just checked A-Maze-N Products and the Q-MATZ are now available!

Looks like they are sold in bulk sheets:

20" wide Matz are $6.83 per foot

24" wide Matz are $8.19 per foot


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 28, 2013)

I want some too,need info. to order.


----------



## mcgallimore (May 28, 2013)

I ordered them and have them but have not used them yet.. I'm sick but I am going to go for smoking a 7 pound pork shoulder tomm if I feel like it and I will post q-view and results.. 
I also got the grill mats from QVC at the same time.. They are good up to 450 so I bet they would be good for smoking also..


----------



## s2k9k (May 28, 2013)

oldschoolbbq said:


> I want some too,need info. to order. :biggrin:



Here you go Stan:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=46


----------



## bad santa (May 28, 2013)

I have both the Frog Mats and the Amazen Q mats and the Q matz are more flexible than the Frog Mats. This makes the Q matz a little easier for me to clean since they can be rolled up tighter to fit into my sinks and washed down, then shaken off to dry the clinging water. I used my Q matz when smoking some uncased snack sticks and the grease rolled off of them and sticking was never an issue with the meat. Then when I went to clean them it was as S2K9K said, most all clinging debris came off with the sink sprayer and the heavier debris just wiped off with very little effort, and then ready for use again. My Q matz I use are trimmed to 22.5 x 22.5 to fit my fridge smoker and 

I like using them.


----------

